# migration agent in delhi



## doloris (May 22, 2009)

Hi guys.im currently looking for a migration agent in delhi and wanted to know if anyone has had any experince with a good one here for spouse/fiance visa.some which look ok (i still have to talk to them) are Carona Consultants, Y axis, Worldwide immigration consultants(?)..

Out of these only Carona is registered with MARA. is this required when applying from india?

Any advise would be appreciated.
Cheers!

Doloris


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, 

You've posted this in the Lounge area. I see from the flags that you are looking to move to Australia - is that correct? If so I'll move this post to the Aussie forum for you.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## doloris (May 22, 2009)

oh sorry..my mistake..my brain was on autopilot:confused2:

Thanks for doing that kaz. yes im looking at movin 2 aus.

Cheers!
D


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

No worries - I've moved this to the Aussie forum now. 

Any reason why the migration agent has to be in Delhi? Quite a few of us never saw our agents (mine was in the same country - UK), and some of the agents used are in Oz regardless of where their clients are based. 

I would always go with a MIA / MARA agent since you know that they are qualified to act as migration agents. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## doloris (May 22, 2009)

umm thanks karen..well i wanted an agent in my country because its always nice to physically have a chat with a person and be in touch in case of any concerns.. im a little confused, im in india and if i appoint an agent in aus where will i send my documentation? i thought it would be faster in india esp when last minute documentation is required..courier costs to aus etc.
My fiance is in aus but we thought that if i apply from here i hav to be here to collect the visa as well.i do agree though that MARA agents should be used. Not sure if this rule applies when using agents in India though.

Please advise.
D


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

As I understand it, the only agents qualified worldwide to act as Australian migration agents are MIA or MARA registered. 

Even though I used an agent in the UK they were still MARA registered. 

All the documentation ends up in Australia anyway since that where all the approvals are done. 

I don't know a lot about spouse visas but you can always consult several agents before deciding which one to use. We have two who post on here - SOMV and Alan Collett and they can both be contacted through the links in their signatures. 

You can also do a search on this forum on spouse visa because the visa has been discussed before. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## doloris (May 22, 2009)

Will do. thanks for your help Karen.
Much appreciated

Cheers!
D


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

Hi Doloris,

I dont understand why many people from India wants to go thru agents. Infect Ausi PR process is very much straight forward, all info are available on immigration website. Its very easy to apply. If anyone can read simple english can apply for Ausi PR himself. Agents in India can not do any magic. DIAC officers will make decision only based on your credentials & correct paper work. So in any case you should be qualified for PR & should have proper paper work. Agents cant guarantee your PR approvals.

so my word of advice is " DO IT YOURSELF" its very easy. You just need to spend 8-10 hours to read all the requirements & may be 1 month max to collect all the paper work.

Good Luck 

Thanks,

Eva
Eva.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

eva-usa said:


> Hi Doloris,
> 
> I dont understand why many people from India wants to go thru agents. Infect Ausi PR process is very much straight forward, all info are available on immigration website. Its very easy to apply. If anyone can read simple english can apply for Ausi PR himself. Agents in India can not do any magic. DIAC officers will make decision only based on your credentials & correct paper work. So in any case you should be qualified for PR & should have proper paper work. Agents cant guarantee your PR approvals.
> 
> ...


We moved from the UK and we would NEVER have got in without an agent to tell us exactly HOW to get through the skills assessments, and what to put on the application. We got in first time because of the agents help. If we had been rejected we wouldn't have had a second chance on that visa because of our age. 

It really depends on each individual case - some are simple and some are not so simple. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Doloris,

we are in gurgaon currently and are using an agent from AU. His office is in Perth, He is an Indian, migrated to AU some 11 yrs back. anyway, why I am telling you this is because you really dont need to chat/discuss much with an agent. he gives you a list of things he needs from you, forms to fill up, fees and solutions in case of some missing documents. Since they do it everyday, they know what can is critical document and what can be skipped.

you are the best judge to figure out how complicated your case is. Dolly and Karen, the mods here, got through an agent but they had very little time, did not have the luxury to waste time. Dolly though went through a series of events with different agents but finally made it.

Basically, end of the day the agent just suggests you what all papers you need, we are using an agent (as mentioned earlier) but after reading here extensively I realise, we could have done it ourselves but yes we do need a push for everything and anything that we do. I wont call it lethargy but maybe I like the word "indolence." It makes my laziness seem classy. 

anyway, some people try doing it themselves since they feel they are ready for teh challenge and are not comfortable spending so much money on agents.

There is a lot that has been discussed (off late) on spouse visa. Then there are agents who post here. SOMV for one. you can seek help from her.

again, you hardly speek to your agent. we mail our agent once in a month (if i take out an average) that too is not the case anymore since we filed the application and are waiting and he is fast in replying. and ofcourse, if I have any issues, I ask here rather than asking the agent, it works faster for me or I google it (saves me the time)

Let us know if you are stuck again.

cheers
anj


----------



## doloris (May 22, 2009)

thanks all for your response. yes it does seem easy and i have started collecting the papers and i know ill e done with em soon.just worried that i cant read between the lines and cannot afford to go wrong anywhere.i am pressed for time as well so have been talking to agents and getting quotes. Yes many a times i find i am MORE informed than they are (this forum has helped immensely and i can look intelligent and cross check on a zillion things with em)and this makes me look for hopefully others who know the spouse visa as well as the back of their hand.
Hope i settle on some1 soon..

Will shout loud when i need help.
Cheers!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, there are a lot of people doing it on their own. again, it depends on how much you know about the process and documents required and if at all u can manage on your own. I wont say getting an agent do things for u is waste of money but it is personal choice and how confident you feel about your documents and the entire procedure. an agent has proved a blunder for few and has proved immensely helpful for others.

wish u luck and keep us posted on how things go

cheers
a


----------



## benevolent001 (Jun 18, 2008)

I did all the work myself , its hardly job of few hours to arrange documents required , just read the official visa handbook from DIAC website and do it your self. I saved lot of money with it.


Good luck


----------



## doloris (May 22, 2009)

Thanks benevolent! btw did u apply for a spouse\fiance visa as well and when did it go through? just curious.

Cheers!
Doloris


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

doloris, a lot of ppl in here applied for spouse visa on their own.. search the forum  u will get plenty


----------



## benevolent001 (Jun 18, 2008)

I applied 175 in which me and my parents were included , i got visa in 8 months and now am in Melbourne.


----------



## anz.migration (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, It is always safe to apply through MARA registered agent as recently NZ reject 50+ NZ visas for Indians as they were not filed through registered consultant. Moreover MARA agents have up-to-date knowledge of immigration laws through emabassy and if there is any problem , they can directly interact with vias officer and fight against your case too. Carona is MARA regisered since 2000 so u can have 100% faith in them .


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

To the OP,

I dealt with 2 MARA agents in my country, both were useless... wasted 3 of my months.


----------



## dharmak86 (May 12, 2015)

*Agent in Delhi*

Hi, 

Can anyone give recommendation for MARA registered migration agent(s) based in New Delhi? I'm only looking for registered agents based in New Delhi, not in any other city of India and not in Australia.


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Dharmak86,
I am using Star Global Alliance as my agent. Their office is in Kalkaji.
I like their service and will recommend them for sure.


----------

